# Goldschein's Goldens?



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you have the pedigree information on the sire and dam. If you can provide that some of the more experienced members on this board can help you understand k9data and how to decipher their clearances, etc.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The AKC marketplace ad gives the registered names/registration #s for both litters--no health clearances on any of the dogs being bred, which giving the benefit of doubt, at minimum you would see elbows listed on offa.org. That being said, this breeder is failing to the do the absolute bare minimum health testing as recommended by the Golden Retriever Club of America. They are charging the same amount I paid for my pup who comes from a solid pedigree w/ complete health testing & titles throughout--can't imagine paying $1800 for this type of breeding.


----------



## Cephalotus (Dec 10, 2016)

jennretz said:


> Do you have the pedigree information on the sire and dam. If you can provide that some of the more experienced members on this board can help you understand k9data and how to decipher their clearances, etc.


I have emailed them but haven't gotten a response yet. As soon as I do I'll be sure to post it on here


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I would run from this breeder, yikes! 

For $1800 you should expect parents that are health tested. Not a single parent dog has any health certifications at all. 

Based on what I am seeing these should be 400-800 puppies. 

They are outrageously priced compared to the value they are offering. Kind of like paying new Lexus price for a used Toyota. 

Please take a look at these attachments. Reiner AKC registered just means pure bred but does not tell you anything about health or quality. The AKC market place is full of less than ideal breeders and puppies with higher health risks.


----------



## Cephalotus (Dec 10, 2016)

LJack said:


> I would run from this breeder, yikes!
> 
> For $1800 you should expect parents that are health tested. Not a single parent dog has any health certifications at all.
> 
> ...



Yikes, I was not aware of this, thank you so much for letting me know! Most of the breeders I have seen were all priced $1500+ so I figured the price was normal.

Is there a good breeder you can guide me to? I am in New York City but willing to make a 4-5 hour drive. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Adirondac, Painting, and Chestnut Golden Retrievers are all breeders in NY state. I have no personal experience with any of them and have never looked into their breeding programs, but I've heard really good things about all of them.


----------



## Arnispinay (Oct 26, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> Adirondac, Painting, and Chestnut Golden Retrievers are all breeders in NY state. I have no personal experience with any of them and have never looked into their breeding programs, but I've heard really good things about all of them.


I got Duke from Chestnut Goldens. He is absolutely amazing. I had a wonderful time working with Mary Beth. Both dam and grand dam were there and very lovely. Duke's parents have all 4 clearances and Mary Beth even got the dam tested for ICT since the sire is a carrier.


----------



## Cephalotus (Dec 10, 2016)

Arnispinay said:


> I got Duke from Chestnut Goldens. He is absolutely amazing. I had a wonderful time working with Mary Beth. Both dam and grand dam were there and very lovely. Duke's parents have all 4 clearances and Mary Beth even got the dam tested for ICT since the sire is a carrier.


Awesome, thanks for letting me know. I have sent them an email, and I'm eagerly waiting their response!


----------



## Cephalotus (Dec 10, 2016)

Thoughts on this site?

Puppy Listings - Lynbrook


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Cephalotus said:


> Thoughts on this site?
> 
> Puppy Listings - Lynbrook


Looks like a puppy broker site. Think online pet store. Likely buying and reselling comnercially breed puppies what you might call a mill or a listing service for commercial breeders where the site gets a fee or commission. You are likely going to pay a lot more than you should for poor quality and no health certifications on parents.


----------



## Cephalotus (Dec 10, 2016)

LJack said:


> Looks like a puppy broker site. Think online pet store. Likely buying and reselling comnercially breed puppies what you might call a mill or a listing service for commercial breeders where the site gets a fee or commission. You are likely going to pay a lot more than you should for poor quality and no health certifications on parents.



Exactly what I thought, but I wanted the input from somebody with more experience. Thanks


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

You would probably have a better chance of finding parents with full health certifications if you contacted the local Golden Retriever clubs. Here are some links.
Golden Retriever Club of Central New York, Golden Retrievers, Syracuse, New York
Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club: Contact
Northeastern New York Golden Retriever club
The Golden Retriever Club of Western NY

The sites you seem to be finding are the 'puppies right now' type sites. Is time an issue for you? Well bred puppies are in high demand which means they are usually spoken for before they are born.


----------



## Cephalotus (Dec 10, 2016)

LJack said:


> You would probably have a better chance of finding parents with full health certifications if you contacted the local Golden Retriever clubs. Here are some links.
> Golden Retriever Club of Central New York, Golden Retrievers, Syracuse, New York
> Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club: Contact
> Northeastern New York Golden Retriever club
> ...


I have contacted the clubs you mentioned, thanks for the useful links. Although time isn't an "issue", I would like to get a puppy sooner rather than later.:smile2:


----------



## Sillycat (Apr 10, 2019)

I have thought long and hard about posting this, but I do not recommend this breeder.
Last fall I reached out and inquired if he had any senior dogs that were available. He told me that was about to retire a breeder
The farm and the dog pen is beautiful- that is not to be disputed – and Aryah is nice in person, but our vet told us that this mama dog was not well taken care of before we bought her.
She was very timid to be touched during exams, way overweight, had a raging UTI that made her bleed, AND she has Lymes disease.
I knew that spaying her was our responsibility, but after discovering that she has Lymes and a UTI I repeatedly asked Aryah for her full vet records in November and got a ring-around. He offered to take her back, but that was not the point… we love her… I just needed her records.
Since we have owned her we have spayed her, have done multiple rounds of medications for her health and she has shown more personality.
Shame on me for not getting a background check, a contract or for requesting more vet records in advance of the transaction. But, shame on this guy for not taking better care of the mother dog in the first place.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Goldschein's AKC ad says they are member club members... I'm going to try to verify that- because really,they have no business doing crappy breedings and using the local club to get a higher ranking on AKC. 
Since I don't think the GSDCA should count for a high ranking I will also get Linda Bell on it to get their ad removed from the national club member section. They certainly are not adhering to the Code of Ethics- even a tiny bit.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Goldschein's Goldens is near my hometown and I had heard about them from someone I know in the area. They operate a dairy farm, and view their dogs as livestock too.


----------



## Lifsagift (Aug 2, 2019)

Emmdenn said:


> Goldschein's Goldens is near my hometown and I had heard about them from someone I know in the area. They operate a dairy farm, and view their dogs as livestock too.


Actually I live in this area too, have visited several times and am getting to know them. They do not operate a dairy farm only renting a spot off a dairy farm owned and operated by mr. Franklin.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Prism Goldens said:


> Goldschein's AKC ad says they are member club members... I'm going to try to verify that- because really,they have no business doing crappy breedings and using the local club to get a higher ranking on AKC.
> Since I don't think the GSDCA should count for a high ranking I will also get Linda Bell on it to get their ad removed from the national club member section. They certainly are not adhering to the Code of Ethics- even a tiny bit.


I thought I saw their name pop up on one of the GRCA notifications for potential members...I still don't understand how/why GRCA hides who its members are from its own members...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You can find out easily enough if you know anyone who has reason to have a roster. I get it- the unpublished roster- people want privacy. I don't think I'd like people to have a roster and be able to spam mail me or whatever- even just drop in- but I WOULD like it if after they publish names for consideration, they'd let us know who they didn't let in. I know I write plenty but never know (because I can't remember who I have posed concerns about) whether it kept them out or not. I do get a roster several times a year, I have to check membership for regionals and national shows CCA entries and to create the Total Golden article.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Prism Goldens said:


> You can find out easily enough if you know anyone who has reason to have a roster. I get it- the unpublished roster- people want privacy. I don't think I'd like people to have a roster and be able to spam mail me or whatever- even just drop in- but I WOULD like it if after they publish names for consideration, they'd let us know who they didn't let in. I know I write plenty but never know (because I can't remember who I have posed concerns about) whether it kept them out or not. I do get a roster several times a year, I have to check membership for regionals and national shows CCA entries and to create the Total Golden article.


It would be easy enough to put a directory in the member's only section & have member's on their renewal's/application check a box for what information they want released in the directory...but at minimum we'd know who was in the club


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I thought I saw their name pop up on one of the GRCA notifications for potential members...I still don't understand how/why GRCA hides who its members are from its own members...


Oh- and on that AKC ad- it has been taken off that they are parent club members now.
It turns out that they were not members of the GSD club either...AKC should do a better job of heading off people who would lie to get a higher placement in the ads.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Lifsagift said:


> Actually I live in this area too, have visited several times and am getting to know them. They do not operate a dairy farm only renting a spot off a dairy farm owned and operated by mr. Franklin.


I emailed them over a year ago after someone recommended I check them out, and this was very very early on in my search. I emailed them this, after an introduction as to how I heard of them and what I was interested in:
_
"I had a couple of additional questions regarding your breeding practices and your dogs. Are the parents up to date with the core 4 health clearances? Would you be able to provide copies of the clearances? Are the pedigrees of your dogs available for future puppy parents to look at, I am interested to see about the health and longevity of your lines myself..."_

This was the response:

_We live on a dairy farm and raise Golden Retrievers as well. 
We raise the Puppies until they are 8 weeks old. During that time the puppies will receive their first 2 vaccine shots, will be placed on a dewormer, come with a 1 year health guarantee, vet checked, and micro-chipped.

All of our Golden's are AKC registered and we give everyone the pedigree going 3 generations back. We have a few litters throughout the year.

We post videos and pictures of our Golden's and puppies almost daily on our Facebook Group. We also have all our past customers post updates of how their Golden's are doing and any questions they might have. It kind of like a community!

If you would like to learn more information about us and the process of bringing home a puppy, then feel free to let us know.

I would be happy to explain the process over the phone. My number is ___________ Is there a good time for you?

Regards,
Aryeh_

So, I stopped corresponding with them after they disregarded all of my questions about health clearances, but I did check out their Facebook page and Instagram and what I noticed was they ALWAYS have litters on the ground. The dogs are kept in pens with dog houses (like livestock), the females are bred far too frequently, they lack proper structure, coat, etc..and charge way too much for their puppies.

Now, even as a first time puppy buyer I knew I did not feel comfortable with supporting that type of breeder. I was naive for even checking them out...but I sure did learn A LOT by vetting other potential breeders like this one, and I can only hope other people will too.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

My .02 on it whether they are dairy farmers or dog farmers is that they did NOT 'accidentally' check the box for a club they do not belong to. The intention was to raise their ad to the member status. It's deceptive .


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

Never get a puppy from here. I worked at Goldschien’s in the summer and was unimpressed and, at times, appalled by the way Aryeh runs things. He’s moved out of the dairy farm onto his own, 100 acre homestead. In the summer he opens his property to the public where hundreds of people come to play with puppies, cows, baby chicks, goats, cats… anything they can get their hands on. Everything he does is for profit. He doesn’t care about the welfare of any of his animals. He gets his farm animals cheap from auctions so they all come with diseases which they spread. He overbreeds his dogs and keeps them outside in small kennels, no matter how cold, wet, muddy, hot, or snowy it gets, and this is the mountains, weather can be extreme. They don’t get enough exercise, they don’t get the right diets, they don’t get the right veterinary care. It’s aggravating because he does enough for it not to be considered animal abuse but he most definitely does not do enough for his animals. Anyway, just putting the message out there.


----------



## Dogslistentome (12 mo ago)

Cephalotus said:


> I am planning on hopefully getting a golden retriever puppy from them, and I was wondering if anyone is familiar with them, or if anyone has gotten their dog from them.
> 
> Goldschein's Goldens - Dog Breeders - Swan Lake, NY
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


I contacted Aryehfrom Goldschein’s in Jan 2022 thinking they were a solid breeder based off of reviews but he’s charging $3,500 and does not health test any of the parents. Absolutely unethical and absurd. I can’t believe He’s getting away with charging so much with zero health testing.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Dogslistentome said:


> I contacted Aryehfrom Goldschein’s in Jan 2022 thinking they were a solid breeder based off of reviews but he’s charging $3,500 and does not health test any of the parents. Absolutely unethical and absurd. I can’t believe He’s getting away with charging so much with zero health testing.


Yeah he’s a puppy farm at best…dogs living outside like livestock, eating horrible quality kibble and doing absolutely 0 health testing. You dodged a bullet!


----------



## Pako322 (12 mo ago)

Do not buy a golden from goldscheins homestead. I had worked there this past summer, the livestock has no form of vet care. The adult dogs sit down below without a proper shelter, they have small puppy houses that they don't enjoy laying in, they are outside 24/7. The only time the Mama's get any warmth is when they are getting ready to give birth. The vaccines aren't given properly, a vet does not do them, Aryeh even microchips the puppies himself. The vet only comes once a year to do a brief check up on all the dogs he has but it isn't as through as it would be as if they were personally brought into a vet clinic. The dogs have no form of dental care, they all have some form of gingivitis. Some Mama's have a bad case of anxiety. They are not properly excercised. Another thing the livestock is only fed 4 scoops of grain in the morning and then have to rely on hay for "nutrition" he buys goats from auction and if they have a disease he doesn't properly treat it. The goats have had bad cases of pink eye, even after he buys them from auction he then returns them. He only does this for profit. During the summer he opens up the farm for people to come and play with puppies and all the other animals. I have seen baby kittens picked up by there ears and tails, he doesn't hire enough people to properly run the place, but no employee wants to stick around. In the summer he over works his employees, they work about 13 hour shifts 7am to about 7-8 pm and that's everyday. There's so much to say about this farm, he has even shot a cow on his property while open because the baby calf wouldn't stop seizing. I don't get how this isn't animal abuse. He breeds the Mama's only when they get their periods but that's still not okay. He hides the adult dogs down on the hill where no one can see them. When customers ask where the adult dogs are he asked us not to mention it to the customers because he knew they would become curious onto their where abouts. Please I beg you do NOT buy or support this farm. It's only for his profit. He doesn't care about anything else!!


----------



## MKHixson (11 mo ago)

LJack said:


> I would run from this breeder, yikes!
> 
> For $1800 you should expect parents that are health tested. Not a single parent dog has any health certifications at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## MKHixson (11 mo ago)

This post is excellent (informative with the attachments).


----------



## jessny (Jan 21, 2018)

This breeder is not far from me and I know a few people who've gotten puppies there. I didn't realize they also effectively have their own petting zoo, for lack of a better description. Very disturbing.


----------

